# Kessil 360WE on my ADA 60P



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey guys, got this light installed and programmed yesterday..very pleased with it, plenty of room to access the tank now, and the controller made my life 100 times easier.
Im only using it at 50-60% intensity and color. It's adjustable from 6000k-9000k
If any of you are thinking of mounting this on a 60p or any tank for that matter, know that the goose neck will bring the light really close to the surface which is not ok, so the 90 degree adapter is a must, and it looks more asthetically pleasing as well...since my tank is only 12" front to back, I installed it on the side, and imo it looks good like that.

Some pictures of it installed as well as the dawn,dusk program I have at the moment.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have the same light and controller. I am very pleased with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

Glad to hear, what size tank do you have and how far up does the light hang from the substrate?
Mine is about 20" from the substrate.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have 2 A360s on a 55 gallon about 24 inches from the substrate (EcoComplete) growing DHG, Amazon Swords, and Cyperus Helferi. I have 1 A360 on a 35 gallon Hex about 27 inches from the substrate (FloraMax) growing Amazon Swords, Aponogetons, Cabomba, and Crypts. Lastly, I have an A150 on a 10 gallon (Betta tank) growing DHG about 17 inches from the substrate (ADA Aquasoil Malaya). 

I have another 10 gallon (Betta tank) with a Finnex planted + growing Downoi about 11.5 inches from the substrate (Flourite).

The Finnex is Okay and grows plants well, but the Kessil REALLY makes the plants respond. Of all the aquarium magazine articles that I have read, Kessils appear to have UV rays that the other LEDs do not have. I'm no expert on lights, color spectrum, PAR, PUR, or any other characteristics, but I know the plants do well with Kessils.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

dcutl002 said:


> I have 2 A360s on a 55 gallon about 24 inches from the substrate (EcoComplete) growing DHG, Amazon Swords, and Cyperus Helferi. I have 1 A360 on a 35 gallon Hex about 27 inches from the substrate (FloraMax) growing Amazon Swords, Aponogetons, Cabomba, and Crypts. Lastly, I have an A150 on a 10 gallon (Betta tank) growing DHG about 17 inches from the substrate (ADA Aquasoil Malaya).
> 
> I have another 10 gallon (Betta tank) with a Finnex planted + growing Downoi about 11.5 inches from the substrate (Flourite).
> 
> The Finnex is Okay and grows plants well, but the Kessil REALLY makes the plants respond. Of all the aquarium magazine articles that I have read, Kessils appear to have UV rays that the other LEDs do not have. I'm no expert on lights, color spectrum, PAR, PUR, or any other characteristics, but I know the plants do well with Kessils.


Freshwater Kessils will most likely not have any UV nor "purple" but since Kessil post NO data re: their spectrum.. well who knows..
This is the best I've seen, and to be honest I do not believe the scale is accurate w/ the animated GIF in the middle.. peaking at 400.. I'd need more proof of that..

http://www.thetechden.com.au/Kessil_A160WE_AS_Tuna_Sun_Freshwater_Plant_Spectru_p/a160we-as.htm








Esp. considering this chart from the same article:









Well, I'll be Kessil did post something:








A150..


A360.. freshwater nothing..
http://64.173.159.26/aquarium/Freshwater_A360.php

A360 reef version has some UV:


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

The A360 should be the same, just more powerful.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

dcutl002 said:


> The A360 should be the same, just more powerful.



Should be more like this:


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

In fact, take a look at this graph..left side is the reef version and right side fresh water 360w version
Both lights have UV , you can clearly see that, maybe 150 and 160 is different, don't know.
I'll investigate this a little more , but this picture speaks for itself...
Not defending a light just because I have it and there's no better fixture out there, but rather compare what we've got, the way it grows plants, the way it looks, how controllable it is, practicability and many more aspects before we put a product down just because a company doesn't give away PAR numbers for their fixtures...
If anything, reefers are getting incredible low PAR readings with Kessil's, yet the corals grow and show amazing colors..unless we have a PAR meter that is able to account for the 660nm and under 400nm UV wavelengths with LED's, I suggest not getting ourselves in an argument that it's more or less an opinion rather than a fact.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Planted_Edge said:


> In fact, take a look at this graph..left side is the reef version and right side fresh water 360w version
> Both lights have UV , you can clearly see that, maybe 150 and 160 is different, don't know.
> I'll investigate this a little more , but this picture speaks for itself...
> Not defending a light just because I have it and there's no better fixture out there, but rather compare what we've got, the way it grows plants, the way it looks, how controllable it is, practicability and many more aspects before we put a product down just because a company doesn't give away PAR numbers for their fixtures...
> If anything, reefers are getting incredible low PAR readings with Kessil's, yet the corals grow and show amazing colors..unless we have a PAR meter that is able to account for the 660nm and under 400nm UV wavelengths with LED's, I suggest not getting ourselves in an argument that it's more or less an opinion rather than a fact.


sorry, yes they can grow plants.. but no, the fw does not have UV diodes, nor purple, nor any added blue..at least that is my "bet" Ignoring the scale "error" in the animated gif.. There are just, basically, 2 colors of white..

Which has nothing to do w/ anything BUT spectrum.. and the fact there are no "magic" photons.. 

It is Kessil "marketing" that bugs me.. not their lights per se..

From the above you can see they have a blue/white channel (little past 500nm) and a blue/purple/uv channel (zero past 500nm).. Neither channel is present in the fw version..


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

Reinecki mini is starting to get more red in the leaves, and Monte Carlo started to carpet , sending new runners everywhere...and no CO2 yet, only excel for one more week.
Pretty excited, and yes, the light has to do a lot with it haha


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

How does the tank look with the lights? Are greens washed out or appear natural, etc? I'm planning on retiring my 75g and replacing it with a similar sized rimless tank and was considering a couple of A160WE Tuna Suns.


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

Greens aren't washed out at all, I found that the colors really pop around 7000-7500k but 6000k is more relaxing for my eyes...
I wouldn't go near 9000k which is the max for this fixture...too blue for my taste, it even makes my white frosted background look blue...

I have the fixture 22" above the substrate and there's plenty of coverage for my 24" tank...havent tried it on a bigger tank, and although it's advertised to cover up to 24"long tanks, I'm positive that a 28-30" will get good coverage , if you tweak the height and light intensity...
Using mine at 50-60% color and intensity for half of the photoperiod, the rest is at 30-40% and everything grows well...
Hair grass and Monte Carlo carpet really nice ...

So instead of 2 160's you might get away with one 360...
You can always return it if it's not what you wanted , and get 2 160's.
Marine Depot is where I got mine at.
Good luck.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Planted_Edge said:


> Greens aren't washed out at all, I found that the colors really pop around 7000-7500k but 6000k is more relaxing for my eyes...
> I wouldn't go near 9000k which is the max for this fixture...too blue for my taste, it even makes my white frosted background look blue...
> 
> I have the fixture 22" above the substrate and there's plenty of coverage for my 24" tank...havent tried it on a bigger tank, and although it's advertised to cover up to 24"long tanks, I'm positive that a 28-30" will get good coverage , if you tweak the height and light intensity...
> ...


Thanks! I'm not sure that one would provide even coverage on a 48 inch tank. If it could it seems it would have to be placed a good distance above the tank with all kinds of light spill. 

Good news to hear colors look good. That is my biggest concern.


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

For a 48" you'd have to get 2 fixtures no matter what...
I thought you said you wanted to get a rimless just like a 60p or similar size..must have been 3AM when I read your post...


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Planted_Edge said:


> For a 48" you'd have to get 2 fixtures no matter what...
> I thought you said you wanted to get a rimless just like a 60p or similar size..must have been 3AM when I read your post...


Lol, I thought that might have been the case.


----------

